# hygetropin 100iu yellow tops - storage



## raasta (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello uk muscle, hoping for some advice, might be a silly idea, dont know?

So i've just got 100iu of hyge, now storing in fridge is a problem, as my partner is a trainee pharmacist, and isn't a massive fan of me taking gear, (never took growth) and she will know what it is if she sees it.

Now my question is (I live in North West UK) Cumbria, now temps dont seem to go above 8C at the min, would it be possible once mixed to store in my garage? Temps are reaching 2C at night. So it is in storage range.

However this may well be a stupid idea and if it isn't valid ill find a way to store in fridge, (somehow)

Thanks.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

raasta said:


> Hello uk muscle, hoping for some advice, might be a silly idea, dont know?
> 
> So i've just got 100iu of hyge, now storing in fridge is a problem, as my partner is a trainee pharmacist, and isn't a massive fan of me taking gear, (never took growth) and she will know what it is if she sees it.
> 
> ...


In my opinion (and what I can remember from university chemistry) varying temperatures might not be very good for any temperature sensitive chemicals, not only HGH. Why don't you get a small fridge and hide it in your garage?

I'm thinking about eventually getting myself one of these. It costs a bit, but comparing to the cost of HGH throughout several years, the price is marginal.


----------



## raasta (Jun 21, 2009)

neverminder said:


> In my opinion (and what I can remember from university chemistry) varying temperatures might not be very good for any temperature sensitive chemicals, not only HGH. Why don't you get a small fridge and hide it in your garage?
> 
> I'm thinking about eventually getting myself one of these. It costs a bit, but comparing to the cost of HGH throughout several years, the price is marginal.


Ok mate thanks very much for your input, I too was a little sceptical that it may work, it may well do but i think storing in fridge is my best bet.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally wouldn't buy Gh if I couldn't keep it in the fridge.

I was going to say try to hide it in the fridge, but I'm going to say just tell her.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe try to do a vial EOD. That way you would be taking the reconstituted HGH as soon as it's mixed. This would be great if your vials were 8iu as many people run 8iu EOD. However, I'm guessing your vials are 10iu which is quite a bit to take EOD.

Another solution is to get this awesome thing:










It's very small and can fit about 10 vials in. It keeps them at the correct temperature (2-8'C), it's small and is usually used for insulin but can be used for HGH. They are on eBay and Alibaba. They are about $250 for the good quality one that can hold 10+ vials and has a 16.5 hour battery life on a single charge. I don't sell them or anything, it's just a recommendation


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

imo dont hide from partner , if they cant handle it there not accepting you , dont think i could hide my stash at min , gh , ipam and mod grp lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Peel labels off and tell her its mt2 .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tbh do you think the guys who sell it keep it temperature controlled.... Doubtful IMO.

Garage would be fine as an option.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Tbh do you think the guys who sell it keep it temperature controlled.... Doubtful IMO.
> 
> Garage would be fine as an option.


It's different once mixed though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> It's different once mixed though


I did think that once posted lol

At ease gentlemen


----------



## raasta (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok lads well thanks a lot for the info. Been a good help , the plan is, to hide it in the fridge, shouldn't be a problem.

Then from next month I'll be getting the 200iu hyge kits which are 8iu a vial, and may do the 8iu eod method.

We shall see, thanks for info


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> It's different once mixed though


Do they need stored at low temperatures when powder, or is it just when they're mixed mate?

People need to get more imaginative with their fridges, I hide stuff in mine all the time, pull the draws out guys, full of secret hiding spots


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

mattc1991 said:


> Do they need stored at low temperatures when powder, or is it just when they're mixed mate?
> 
> People need to get more imaginative with their fridges, I hide stuff in mine all the time, pull the draws out guys, full of secret hiding spots


powder -> freezer

reconstituted -> fridge

There are plenty mini (concealable) fridges and freezers online. I mean, come on, if you're serious about GH you're gonna blast thousands on it, a price for a dedicated fridge or freezer to keep em in is negligible.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yellow tops? Not the original hyge then?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

neverminder said:


> powder -> freezer
> 
> reconstituted -> fridge
> 
> There are plenty mini (concealable) fridges and freezers online. I mean, come on, if you're serious about GH you're gonna blast thousands on it, a price for a dedicated fridge or freezer to keep em in is negligible.


Are you absolutely sure about storing powder GH in the freezer? I always thought that unconstituted peps could be stored in the freezer but GH needs to be in the fridge whether it's in powder form or not.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> Are you absolutely sure about storing powder GH in the freezer? I always thought that unconstituted peps could be stored in the freezer but GH needs to be in the fridge whether it's in powder form or not.


I can't confirm that. The GH powder is lyophilised just as peptides are which is why logic would suggest the same storage, however it might not be the case. You should ask one of the elders here.


----------

